# animal communicator



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 31, 2009)

I want opinions...There is a woman who goes to my Vet's hospital 3 times a week and gives talks on communicating with animals. Not like "sit stay down", but she talks to them and asks questions that only the animal would know the answer to. She opens lines of communication between pet and keeper and makes it easier for them to get along. She also talks to the dead animals spirit. For $95 she will talk to your dead animals spirit. Now to me that sounds kinda hokey. But she gives a private reading that lasts an hour and costs $95. I have never believed in stuff like that, I have always believed that when you're dead, you're dead. But now I live in Oregon where smoke is legal and these people believe in afterlife and karma and stuff like that. My friend Pam (yeah, I know you're surprised I actually HAVE a friend) she believes in all that stuff and her dog that she had for 17 or 18 years died under mysterious circumstances so she hired this woman to talk to Rover's dead spirit, well, I guess his spirit isn't dead, anyhow she paid money to have this woman talk to Rover about how he died. She had the woman ask Rover a question that only he would know the answer to, and then they talked about how he died and he told this woman that so and so killed him, so the cops investigated and found that to be true and arrested the guy. So I ask...do you think that we or our animals have a spirit that lives on? Do you think that this woman can really talk to a dead animals spirit? Doesn't it sound like just a novel way to make money? She also talks to alive animals and makes life between the animals and their keepers better. Kinda like a dog/cat whisperer... Pam thinks I could get closure about losing Bubba if I hired this woman to talk to him and make his death easier for me to take.
I personally think that I am having a hard time mourning Bubba because we were very close and only time will heal me. I think that in time I will get better.
On the other hand, I would like to know that Bubba is alright now, and I really would like to know if he sent this maniac named Max to live with me and help me to not be so alone with him gone. I used to talk to Bubba before he died and I told him numerous times that I didn't want him to die and leave me here alone. I hate it here. Yes, I have Bob and Roxie and other turtles and tortoises, but I am not close to them and I don't communicate with them like I did with Bubba. 
BUT...I really would like to know that Bubba either sent Max to me so I could bond with him, a new being, and so I wouldn't be alone here. Or Bubba's spirit lives on in Max. But I am sure that a lot of old people spend good money on hokey crap like that so they can "communicate" with a beloved dead animal.
So what kind of opinions do y'all have about this? Do you think I should pay this woman to talk to Bubba when I come back from my road trip? Do you think our spirit lives on? Do you think Bubba has a spirit that lives on?
Yep, I actually have *another* friend and she is flying up from Malibu Canyon on Friday and then we will IROC'et to Montana to see our friend Cory and her petting Zoo. While we are there I am going to go to The Little Big Horn Battlefield and Monument. It's something I have wanted to see for years. Cory lives about an hour away and I will go there on Monday if they still have a guided bus trip, or Sunday if they don't. Monday is Labor Day and they said that they aren't sure if they are going to have the bus trip then. So I may have to go Sunday...I talked to a park ranger and he offered to give me a private one on one guided trip if they aren't having the bus trip...woo hoo...
So what are your opinions on this person who talks to animals, dead or alive???


----------



## chadk (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't fall for it. They just prey on your greif for $$$.


----------



## bettinge (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree with Chad. You are hurting and and hoping this can bring closure. I think time heals all wounds, as well as family and friends. I don't believe in stuff like this, but don't fault others that do.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Aug 31, 2009)

I too have a friend (it's true, I swear I do!) who hired such a pet 'psychic'. She swears up and down that he really was in touch with her deceased cats and that he was able to communicate with her living cats. She is thinking of having another session, the one she had was years ago now. 
I believe she got ripped off and heard what she wanted to hear. I think a good con-artist can read YOU and come up with just what you want them to come up with. I've never been to a pet psychic or a person psychic, I'm too skeptical and think they all were carnies before they went into private practice. 
I truly believe that in your case you just need time to heal. You still think this is somehow your fault and need someone to tell you it's not. Well, it's not. I know you have been told that a lot and someday you will know it but I would really feel bad for you if you spent $95 for a con-artist to pretend that Bubba said it wasn't your fault. 
You can send me my discounted rate of $50 now


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 31, 2009)

I personally believe that all living things have a spirit (soul; if you will). But I am always leary of those who claim they can talk with them. Some people are good at reading others and asking the right questions to get the responses she/he can elaborate on. Or they are really general answers or questions. Here is what I always ask myself when something like this comes along. Am I at least open minded enough to entertain the possiblilty that this person can do what they claim. Can I afford to pay $ and possibly get nothing in return? If I can answer those questions with a yes, then I go for it. 
Who knows this person could be a con or perhaps not. It may give you closure, then again perhaps not. 
Do I think your crazy for even entertaining this idea-No. 

Here are a few more qestions for you to ask yourself. If Bubba did not send you Max what will you do with him? Love him less? Give him away? Bond with him less? 
You will either bond with him or not. I don't think you need someone to tell you you can. 

Oh and I never believed you didn't have any friends anyway. Cause though we have never met I concider you my friend. And your too much of a character not to have a few lurking around.


----------



## katesgoey (Aug 31, 2009)

Chad: If they just prey on your grief for money, then how did she know who killed Rover? I'm sure there are many who aren't legit, but I know there are some who have some kind of gift. And I don't think the "gifted" ones are "on" 100% of the time. 

I didn't used to believe in this stuff either, but many years ago my friends and I met with an old woman who could "tell" our futures - everything she said to me about mine turned out to be true so far, so now I do believe, I do believe.... 

Seriously though, Maggie, sounds like you want and need to learn about Bubba and it sounds as if that might help you start healing - especially if you learn he did send Max to you. So I think it can't hurt and it might help. I think there is something about our spirit that lives on, whether we reincarnate - I don't know. I have lost two brothers (one was 19 years old, the other 47 years old, I was very close to both) and occasionally get a "sense" of one of them near me - when I haven't even been thinking about either one of them. I have lost other loved ones (grandparents, aunts) but have never gotten that sense about them. Anyway, I hope you enjoy the heck out of your trip (a private, guided tour by a park ranger? hmmmm, interesting) and I hope you find out everything you want to know.


----------



## chadk (Aug 31, 2009)

Just be careful. Do some checking on the person first. An internet search may bring up past 'customer' complaints and such.

Anyone ever heard of this? There is a standing challenge to any pet or human (or other...) psychic for 1 MILLION dollars if they can prove the are not a fraud... Nobody has passed the test. The big name personalities won't even try.
http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/1m-challenge.html


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I'm of two minds on the subject. I DO believe that there are those few folks who can communicate with the dead, but i DON'T believe that animals have or had sentient spirits. My religious upbringing doesn't allow me to put a feeling, thinking "soul" into an animal. I feel this Oregon person is just taking your money, and is very adept at reading the person to give the answers the person is looking to hear. 

Yvonne


----------



## terryo (Aug 31, 2009)

Maggie, I am glad to hear you are getting a bit of a vacation. You deserve it. I believe that all of us have a soul...even our animals. My son was my best friend in all the world, and before he died we made a pact that if there was a way for him to communicate with me, he would. I have had many little "gifts" from him since he died, but nothing from a beloved pet. Bubba is at peace now .....someone told this to me when my son died.... "You'll never get over it. It's never going to be OK, and once you except that, you realize you never want to get over it. Just kind of let it sit with you and let it be a part of who you are now." I will tell you this....true story...someone came into my son's store, and said they had a message for his mother..me...she said that she saw my son with a bunch of animals...she named 5 of them. She said that she was in his store another time and felt that she had to come back to give him a message for me. She told him many things that no one knew, except my son and I...before she left she laughed and said what she just told him would cost someone who came to her for a reading $500. She said she came back because she couldn't sleep and he kept bothering her to give me these messages. It's a long story...but..the point I'm trying to make is that she knew our animals names and saw them with him. BUT..she didn't give me any messages from any of my pets who had died. I really don't think this is possible. They couldn't talk when they were alive, so I don't think they could communicate that way.


----------



## spring pace (Aug 31, 2009)

maggie, if you got the money and itll make you feel better than go for it, but TELL the person you WANT to feel better, gotta give them some guidance. sometimes, i can tell things, but i think its more to do w/ experience and wishful thinking and lots of hard work towards healing.


----------



## Candy (Aug 31, 2009)

chadk said:


> Don't fall for it. They just prey on your greif for $$$.



Chad gotta love you because there's no going around how you feel about things. You just put it right out there and actually I myself prefer that even if I don't agree. 



Crazy1 said:


> I personally believe that all living things have a spirit (soul; if you will). But I am always leary of those who claim they can talk with them. Some people are good at reading others and asking the right questions to get the responses she/he can elaborate on. Or they are really general answers or questions. Here is what I always ask myself when something like this comes along. Am I at least open minded enough to entertain the possiblilty that this person can do what they claim. Can I afford to pay $ and possibly get nothing in return? If I can answer those questions with a yes, then I go for it.
> Who knows this person could be a con or perhaps not. It may give you closure, then again perhaps not.
> Do I think your crazy for even entertaining this idea-No.
> 
> ...



Robyn I always love hearing your logic. You really do think things through and with an open mind might I say. I always appreciate how you word things to people not at all one sided I guess that's why you have the kind of job that you have. 



chadk said:


> Just be careful. Do some checking on the person first. An internet search may bring up past 'customer' complaints and such.
> 
> Anyone ever heard of this? There is a standing challenge to any pet or human (or other...) psychic for 1 MILLION dollars if they can prove the are not a fraud... Nobody has passed the test. The big name personalities won't even try.
> http://www.randi.org/site/index.php/1m-challenge.html



Chad, do you really think that someone reputable would even take a challenge like that? I would hope not because that in itself would make me distrust what was being done. Do you honestly think that some of these people cannot communicate with the other side? There are quite a few books and experiences out there to prove that wrong.



terryo said:


> Maggie, I am glad to hear you are getting a bit of a vacation. You deserve it. I believe that all of us have a soul...even our animals. My son was my best friend in all the world, and before he died we made a pact that if there was a way for him to communicate with me, he would. I have had many little "gifts" from him since he died, but nothing from a beloved pet. Bubba is at peace now .....someone told this to me when my son died.... "You'll never get over it. It's never going to be OK, and once you except that, you realize you never want to get over it. Just kind of let it sit with you and let it be a part of who you are now." I will tell you this....true story...someone came into my son's store, and said they had a message for his mother..me...she said that she saw my son with a bunch of animals...she named 5 of them. She said that she was in his store another time and felt that she had to come back to give him a message for me. She told him many things that no one knew, except my son and I...before she left she laughed and said what she just told him would cost someone who came to her for a reading $500. She said she came back because she couldn't sleep and he kept bothering her to give me these messages. It's a long story...but..the point I'm trying to make is that she knew our animals names and saw them with him. BUT..she didn't give me any messages from any of my pets who had died. I really don't think this is possible. They couldn't talk when they were alive, so I don't think they could communicate that way.



Terry after reading your post I am so sorry about your son. I honestly think the lady was part of that deal. I do believe that they can communicate with us if we want them to. When my father passed away I was afraid and told him in heaven not to scare me that way, but when my mother passed away I was quite a bit older and I dearly wanted to still see her and communicate with her and I have. I can very well feel her and I do believe with all my heart that she lets me know things and that when I need her she helps me. I am very comforted by that and I am not afraid. I do think a lot of people are and that's why they don't allow themselves to feel the people who have passed in their lives and that's O.K. Maggie my sister-in-law has a person who she says has talked to her dog's after they died and she was very happy with her session with this lady. If you feel the need then what's it going to hurt to try it? It just might be interesting to find out for yourself. One more thing on a happy note....if you do find out for us what Bob's thinking about when he's looking at that camera with such a grumpy face.


----------



## Meg90 (Aug 31, 2009)

I say go for it. Whose to say what's real and what isn't?

How can we say, Oh jah, there's a God. OH for SURE. But on the same token, say that there are no Fey Folk, or that animals have no spirits?

I just find that hard to believe. (And it has been one of the key factors in turning me OFF of Christianity completely) 

What kind of a god would create a whole world, then populates it with millions of species-- but can only be bothered to give one of them, (out of all the millions) souls?

Why would he do that?

I think it will HELP give you closure, Mags. Time will help as well. But how can it hurt you? I would drop the 95$ in a second if I was hurting as badly as you are. Bubba's death was, and still seems unfair. I do think this might help.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 31, 2009)

I am gonna try and not ruffle some feathers here. Hopefully. First of all I am an agnostic, and it simply means that while I believe in a higher power, I don't folow any one belief. Do animals have souls? I love my animals very much but I do not believe they do, nothing would make me haooier than when I die to be surrounded by all the animal that I have loved over the years, but I just don't see it happening. So for people who believe that animals have souls, where do we draw the line? do insects have souls? do cows have souls? do dogs and cat have souls? do turtles have souls? See where I am going with this? While I do not believe animals have souls I do have a experience of my own to relate. I had a cat named angel for many many years. she would always sit next to me on the bed whenever I was on it whether I was getting dressed or gettin up, or jsut sitting there planning out the day she would sit there. She died and everyday that I sit down I can swear I feel something siutting next to me, now I have a new bed 3 years old and I can still feel someting is sitting there. As for animal psychics I know of a lot of people who swear by them but I think that most of them are just sharp and pick up ques from people. with that being said if it will make you feel better than do it, it is your money and your life and you can spend it and live it anyway you want to. When my dad died my mom got a lot of comfort from that john edwards guy, who sees crossed over people, even after all the stories abbout him with plants and bugs hidden in the audience, she still took comfort from him thinking that maybe my dad was still around. I know that most religous people will tell you animals do not have a soul because god only gave man a soul because he was unique. I do not have any answers to that because I am just a man trying to live his life as good and honest that he can live it. But let me pose a question to you, if people and anmimals have souls why would they hang around you and the earth? when they could be out exploring the universe, or getting answers to all of life questions? Instead they are sitting round watching you? It does not make sense to me. Well that is my 2cents worth and I hope I have not offended anyone or hurt anyone's feelings, thanks for reading it if you made it all the way.


----------



## Isa (Sep 1, 2009)

Maggie,
If you have the money, GO FOR IT. If it can makes you feel better, why not. When I was 8, my parents bought 2 cats, one died when I was 15 and the other one died when I was 20. When I pray at night, before I go to bed, I still include them and it makes me feel better (I am 28 now) 
You will never know if what the lady tells you is true or not, but if it can help you deal with Big Bubba's death, why not?


----------



## chadk (Sep 1, 2009)

Maggie, again, I won't say what you should or should not do regarding the OP. But definitely check her out first. What is her name?

Let us assume for a second that there are a few with an actual gift of some kind. And for some reason, charging a grieving person $100 (to get them in the door - then more over the phone and other 'services' as a lot of them do once you are hooked) to tell them what dead or living animal (or person) is thinking... is how they decide to use this gift. Now that rare gift that _some _have legitimately (we are assuming), just happens to also be a scam used all over the world. Do a 'bing' or 'google' search for "pet psychic" or "pet communicator" to see how 'rare' this gifting seems to be... You'll get millions of hits. Maybe narrow it down to just Oregon and you'll still be blown away with all the claims. So if there are a few legit animal psychics, you have to wade through the 100s or thousands of scammers to find him or her.

Did you know that the psychic business is one of the areas that has seen growth during the hard economic times? Again, cashing in on desperation. And think about this. Out of the thousands and thousands of psychics making claims every day, you only hear of a few 'amazing' stories where someone somewhere happened to get something right. And often, it turns out those stories were bogus or staged. 

Again, you know I feel it is a complete scam and think you would be wise to skip it. If you end up feeling scammed and losing your money, that will only make you feel worse... Losing your beloved animal, and being taken advantage of during a time of grief.

BUT, you are a big girl (not BIG... I mean older... er, wise... digging a hole here! ) and if you decide to try it, just do a little homework first. See if you can ask her to validate her 'gift' before you transfer any funds... For example, ask her just to tell you your pet's name, color, or favorite food. Most of them try to get you talking and throw out all kinds of questions and statements to see how you respond. They are pros are reading your body language and verbal and non-verbal cues. When the 'miss', they quickly move on, and when they see a 'hit', they focus in on that and make you forget about all the misses.

So find our her name. Do a 'bing' or 'google' search on her and look for reports of fraud on her. Check our your state's attorney generals website as well. Be informed going in to it. How can that hurt?

Read up on this site as well. Helps you understand how the basic scam works:
http://www.gypsypsychicscams.com/cold-reading.html



Candy - I appreciate your candor as well and ability to disagree in such a pleasant way Can you please share the proof you are talking about? There are books and UFOs and Big Foot, as well as personal experiences people report, but that does not 'prove' that there are aliens or giant creatures lurking in the woods... As for the million dollar challenge... well, many of them have no problem milking a grieving or desperate person of their hard earned $$$, or promote themselves on TV shows and interviews that are easy to stage, so why not earn and easy $1,000,000 and maybe put that money to good use by helping other animals and people connect and deal with their greif instead of charging them for it?


----------



## katesgoey (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I see little difference between a pet psychic or any other type earning a living at what they do and the attorneys in the world who promise to get a person a large settlement and charge a huge percentage of the cut if they win. Sure, there are many great attorneys out there too, and many do win large settlements but still take a huge 33%-45% cut....it's like anything in the marketplace, you need to research the person - ask others who have experienced the expertise, then decide in whose hands you want to place your hard earned dollars. (This is not to pick on attorneys, there are other examples I could have used, but I'm most familiar with the legal world).


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Sep 1, 2009)

This has just been a great topic, and I so appreciate everyone's opinion. I also love Chad for his ability to not sugar coat anything. You all know that I am the same way, and get into trouble frequently because of it.
I don't know what I'll do. Right now all my money is going to go into the gas tank of my hot rod. Spring and I will talk about this person as we drive. I will make a decision when I get back. I know one thing...I HATE to be taken for a fool, so if I do this it will be skeptically...


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 1, 2009)

The chances are, she'll probably tell me what I want to hear, which is probably what people pay her for. 
Having said that, I do believe in animals spirits. It must be my upbringing w/shinto influence. My mother swears that she continued to see my sister's cat Hoves after his mysterious disappearance. He would sit and wait for her to notice him outside by the pool while she was doing dishes and when she went outside to greet him he was gone. He did it a few times. We believe he disappeared to die but his spirit continued to visit until my mother finally sold the house. He was the big dominant patriarch cat of the neighborhood inpregnating every female cats around. His head was so big that everyone thought he was a dog from behind. A real neat cat he was...probably looking out for mom especially after we lost our dad.
A many years passed and my cat Shanna died. She was attacked by something and we found her by a koi pond petrified, frozen in the moment of fear with her tummy ripped open. She was a gentle sweet cat and never deserved this sort of demise. I could never get over her death and have not had another cat since. We suspected a stray cat fought for her food or possibly a racoon but I will never know. It's definitely an unresolved loss.
Another is of my dog Donavan. I would love to feel his gentle soul again. The latter two mentioned were painful losses so I think I have not allowed their spirits to be near me but perhaps I can deal with them now that it's been over 5 years. If someone has a gift in guiding their souls to communicate with me, I wouldn't mind paying $95.
Maggie, If you'd like and if the person does reading over the phone, I don't mind checking her out myself. You can give me the name & # of the person, and I'll let you know how it works out ;-)


----------



## Stazz (Sep 2, 2009)

Lol well I believe in fairies !!!!!  hehehehehe. Kidding, thought it would be funny though. I love the idea of them hiding away under my plants!

Anyhoo...Maggs, whether this whole thing is real or not, if its going to give you some closure and going to make you feel better about things, do it !!!!!!!! Whats doesn't hurt won't kill ya  I would do it just because its there to do, and would more than likely make me feel better. To me its not whether its true and real and not a con - its about your heart  I've said my piece, and laughing at how serious this convo can get heehee. So my vote is DO IT FOR THE TEAM !!!  Hope you smiling now!


----------



## Laura (Sep 3, 2009)

This is a personal friend of mine,, not a scammer.. it is amazing.. Believe it or not.. there is something to it!!
Animal Communication Workshop
Host: Anna Breytenbach 
Type: Education - Workshop 
Network: Global 
Price: $400 including accommodation, notes and workshop 
Start Time: Friday, September 18, 2009 at 5:00pm 
End Time: Sunday, September 20, 2009 at 6:00pm 
Location: www.ventureretreat.org Pescadero 
Email: [email protected] 

DescriptionCommunication creates a valuable bridge between the worlds of humans and animals. Join in this weekend workshop to help us remember the universal language of telepathy and use our natural intuition and abilities to communicate with other species.

This practical, experiential workshop will give you a good foundation in communicating with animals through proven techniques and exercises to expand your natural abilities. With personal guidance and practice, you will experience meaningful communication with animals and enjoy a deeper connectedness.

Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Discover how animals express themselves and how we can send messages effectively 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Learn how to assist in resolving behavior problems and improve training techniques 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Enhance the health and wellbeing of your animal friends 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Understand animals' perspectives and concerns 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Learn a bodyscan technique for perceiving physical symptoms from animals 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Expand your abilities to receive information about animalsÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ emotions and thoughts 
Ã¢â‚¬Â¢ Develop closer relationships with your animal companions 

This residential workshop is held in the beautiful natural setting of Venture Retreat Center near Pescadero (just south of San Francisco). Using simple and fun exercises and meditations, you will be guided to develop and strengthen your abilities. We will work with animals onsite, and with photographs of your own animals that you bring with you. It's a wonderful opportunity for learning, inspiration, clarity and connection in a safe, informal setting. 

Workshop Details:

The workshop runs from 5pm on Friday 18th until 5pm on Sunday 20th September, with shared accommodation provided.
Participants will provide their own food by bringing contributions to the potluck meals. Comfortable beds are provided, but please bring your own bedding/sleeping necessities.

Further information on the venue can be found at www.ventureretreat.org

Workshop fee: $400 (includes accommodation, workshop notes and instruction)

Presented by: Anna Breytenbach, professional Animal Communicator, visiting from South Africa

To Register: Visit http://regenerativecommunitydesign.shuttlepod.org/Default.aspx?pageId=348946
Further details and directions will be sent to you upon registration.


Anna is a professional animal communicator who has received advanced training through the Assisi International Animal Institute in California, and has practiced for ten years in the USA, Canada and South Africa with domestic and wild animals. She has also completed several courses with the Wilderness Awareness School and mentors children in the art of tracking in her native South Africa where sheÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s based. AnnaÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s goal is to raise awareness and advance the relationships among human and nonhuman animals. Also qualified as a master training facilitator and holding a degree in Psychology, she is able to guide participants to rediscover and develop their natural senses so that they deepen their connection with all species in an honouring manner.


----------



## chadk (Sep 3, 2009)

Sounds like a bargain at only $400!

Then again, I may decide just to rent one of these and save a little time and $$:


----------



## Rhyno47 (Sep 3, 2009)

After having pets for many years you do think of them as people. Like they think like a person and have thoughts, they just cant say anything. Everyone does it. But its not true. So many times my mother will see my little turtles swim up to her and say, "Aw theyre hungry why dont you feed them." She would probably feed them until they explode thinking that they want food. All that is going through that turtles pin prick of a mind is repition. It has learned that a human = food and food = good. Not there is my human, I love them! Turtles run on repetition. Wake up, then heat up, then eat, then bask again, sleep. This goes on for 50 to 100 years. They learn repeating factors. The same way a fish does. This does not equal intelligence. Therefore it is impossible to talk to a turtle. I could walk into a turtle owners house and see something they might be doing wrong or tell them to give different food etc. All i would have to say is that the turtle told me to tell you that. A few days later it would seem as if it was working. A turtle will quickly respond to a positive change to its redundant life.


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 3, 2009)

"This does not equal intelligence." 
ryanseiler, my penelope begs to differ. She told me to tell you that.
;-)


----------



## Rhyno47 (Sep 3, 2009)

There is an exception to all of the torts on this site. Isaac told me to tell you that.


----------



## stells (Sep 4, 2009)

Don't do it... if they can "talk" imagine the stories they could tell about family life... things they have seen you do... hmmm


----------



## chadk (Sep 4, 2009)

Good point Kelly. Or what if what they had to say is really your worst nightmare?

"Please, if you really care about me, just let me go! I feel so trapped. I hate the food and the baths you give me. You scare me everytime you come around. Oh, and please consider using a breath mint!!"


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 4, 2009)

"Oh, and please consider using a breath mint!!" 

LOL!


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 4, 2009)

We are actually getting several issues involved in this thread, and that complicates things.

Souls, animals or human- are almost by definition a matter of faith, and by that I mean something whose existence cannot be proven or disproven with what we know now, sort of like the existence of a higher being or force (by the way, I am a Christian (actually an ordained minister, but not working as one). We can discuss it forever without either having a resolution or changing each other's minds. Not saying the debate is not worth it, but thousands of forums already discuss this this.

Psychics, pet or human, CAN be tested for accuracy, and have been. Now, some of the testers have, frankly, been idiots- even scientists can be tricked. Most of the positive stuff written about psychics was done based on poorly designed tests, or by believers who just discarded bad results.

People say 'the psychic knew stuff only the deceased would know'- I am often curious how you can prove this. In the OP, it was said that the dog identified its killer- one has to wonder how the dog would know the human's name or how to describe him well enough for the authorities. 

There are a lot of books that explain how psychics work. You can buy books on how to do it from any big magic shop. There are a lot of books and studies that examine psychic claims and show how rarely they have a real 'hit'. There are books that explain how you can believe a psychic is 'real' even if hey are only 10% right (and few are that accurate).

Stories about 'amazing accuracy' or hits are not proof. Random mumbles that vaguely correspond to reality are not proof. I'm not going to rant about this much more because it is also well documented that believers believe no matter what evidence to the contrary you show (and vice versa).

Finally, there is a sub-topic about grief going on. You want closure, and are hoping the psychic can provide that. The studies are iffy about this- suggesting it can prolong the grief or offer some form of false hope. In my mind, however, if it helps you and you can afford it, go for it. would hope you can move on without that sort of help (since it is so questionable in my mind).

My thoughts are with you in this, either way.


----------

